# Vitamins and Supplements



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2011)

Who takes them? What kind? What for? 

This article talks about the variety that is out there. In simple language explains the whys and what-fors of each. 
http://health.yahoo.net/articles/al...tos/11-common-dietary-supplements-explained#0


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 31, 2011)

I do not touch them.

First, I don't know if they do any good, and many are known to be dangerous at a certain dosage.

Second, I have not been advised by my doctor that there is anything wrong with my annual blood tests (I am diabetic and they check my blood carefully) that would indicate a shortage of any vitamin or mineral I need.

Third, I am not at all certain that what is advertised as being in a given vitamin is actually in there.  Counterfeits and mislabeled drugs seem to be common, even in brand-names.

So, no.  Waste of time, waste of money, and potentially dangerous for a variety of reasons.  That's my take on it.


----------



## cdunn (Aug 31, 2011)

A useful infographic. 

I take a multi - My diet is relatively unbalanced, under the advisement to eat no more than 3 oz non-milk protein per day, so I take it to replace what I would miss in the meat.


----------



## crushing (Aug 31, 2011)

A beer a day and occasionally some dark chocolate.  I started this regimen before I knew of the health benefits.


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 2, 2011)

I try to get a lot of vitamin rich food - raw/lightly cooked vegetables like yams, swiss chard/spinach, salads loaded with cucumbers and nuts and fruits, and lean meats, but I also take a probiotic daily (cuts the cost of yogurt down) and a women's multivitamin. I try to drink 100% fruit juices and get a calcium/vitamin D supplement daily too.


----------



## BP714 (Sep 27, 2011)

A lot of vitamins do not absorb well at all into the body and what they put on the label is not always accurate.  The problem with vitamins is the industry for it is not regulated very well and that is why sometimes athletes gets tested positive for banned substance.  Make sure you are taking high quality vitamin and stay away from ones that just markets well ex: centrum, one a day, kirkland, gnc


----------

